# Instructivo de instalación Gentoo 2012

## cazador

Estimados,

Acabo de suscribirme en el foro, desde ya hace un tiempo trabajo con distintas distro de Linux, como Red Hat, Centos en algunos caso, pero acabo de encontrarme con el mundo  Gentoo, y la verdad que me gusto bastante. Buscando por la web distintos instructivos de  instalación y comparandolos, llegue a la conclusión que algunos siempre le falta algún paso. Alguien tiene algún instructivo de instalación bien armado que  me facilite?, ya que quiero empezar a probar Gentoo instalado en el disco local de la PC.

Muchas gracias

----------

## gringo

tu sugiero que sigas siempre el manual oficial -> https://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/

saluetes y bienvenido a gentoo !

----------

## cazador

Excelente, muchas gracias.

----------

